# Steve Vai's Studio



## Chris (Jul 22, 2004)

Certainly wouldn't suck having that in the house, eh?

Edit: Assuming S&S is Steve's Studio.


----------



## Goliath (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.vai.com/SightsSounds/2003_album/screen_LRG.jpg

What software is that?


----------



## keithb (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, that's the "Harmony Hut", a studio built into a shed in Steve Vai's back yard  

..and that software is ProTools, btw


----------

